# Best dog blind!



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

I've seen several posts on the use of dog blinds,andd more often then not someone is looking for the best model or brand. I thought I'd add my $.02 on the subject and let everyone in on what is probably the best dog blind bar none!
Not only is it 100% water proof, it's most likely the most convincing camo pattern on earth, and it works equally well on ducks and geese!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

When I was little, my friends and I would hide under those, and her chocolate lab would come hunt us down and tip over the decoys we were hiding under. Good times!


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

That is Cool!

:thumb:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow that is amazing! I don't think I could get my dogs under that. If you can get em' to do that then good for you. I use one of those mutt hut blinds and I really like them. But I wish I could get my dog to hide under one of those! :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Neat idea, but very limited visibility for the dog. Pretty tough to mark birds that aren't low & directly in front...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree godd idea but poor vision and not very comfortable for a long day in the field, a good dog blind like the finisher or the mutt hut keeps the dog dry, warm and comfortable, in turn making him more relaxed during the slow times, just my opion though..


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm agreeing with Browndog and Ndterminator on this one you want your dog to look up and around when the birds are in range. when i give the call I want my dog looking to make her marks.


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes "lab men" you speak the truth! But let me shed some light on this procedure&#8230;
I am hunting with versatile breeds so handling is not a problem&#8230; At the shot all you see is a 75lb GSP or DD sprinting through the field with a magnum field decoy on it's back , or flipping from their backs  Now, not the best if there are birds stacked up (although it does provide movement in the spread  ) but what the heck it's funny and after we shoot we've most likely scared the birds any way! Where we hunt there are tons of geese and no pressure at all, and besides it's just fun to see!

As far as the dog being comfortable, I'd love to be able to sleep on a thinsulate camo mat, out of the wind, warmed by the sun's rays!

Oh I almost forgot, marking, what's marking :lol:


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

While it is cool, I agree that this type of blind limits a dogs ability to mark.

Hydro - who prefers marked retrieves over blind retrieves when hunting.


----------

